
Object oriented programming in R - hadley
https://adv-r.hadley.nz/oo.html
======
earino
I am really happy Hadley put together a nice concise survey of the different
OO systems in R! One of the really great things about having these multiple
object systems is that they really do lend themselves to multiple styles of
problem solving and different domains. S3 and R6 are both really different,
but they both can be used really expressively and to build large systems with
"proper" software engineering methodologies. If you haven't, check out his
other books too... I find them really easy to read but chock full of
information.

